# Heres a nifty Straining Bag



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

I came across this bag looking in my camping equipment. I have no idea where or when I acquired it. It is made By INTEX. It is 100% nylon and has an elastic band at the opening. It lines the inside of a five gallon fermenter perfect and the band holds it nice around the rim of the pail.

I googled it and it turns out it is some sort of a strainer related to swimming pools. I am looking forward to using it.

Because I dont need to tie it, should I just use it as a liner and punch the cap down as normal, and let it drain and squeeze it when I remove it, or should I tie it and let it float around?


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

Just sanitize the bag good before use. It looks exactly like what I use and I need a new one a little bigger for a wine press Im picking up tomorrow for very cheap and its brand new.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

This what painters use to strain the 5 gallon buckets of paint. Thats why the elastic on the top. I use them all the time with fruit wines. YES add the fruit and *tie it*.


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

I haven't used a strainer bag before. Are they reusable? I'll have to look into the paint straining bags, my lil shop has a fermenting bag and it was like 15 skins, yikes, seemed like an awful lot of money. Also does it need to be squeezed periodocally in the primary or just in the begining and in the end?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

YEP! reuseable and sold at ALL paint stores including the "BLUE AND ORANGE' home centers. Did I say they are CHEAP?


----------



## arcticsid (May 30, 2009)

Good to know. I can sure see thy "why" to use them to help with "pulp control" To squeeze or not during the primary?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

U could but, I do not. Squeezing will give you alot of pulp which you will have to remove. Leave it suspended for a while over the bucket when its time to remove. The reason to punch it down (thats why I TIE it) is to help the yeast and aid the separation of sugar from the fruit. Just make sure you add enough pectic enzyme and allow it time to work before adding the yeast.


----------

